# Cliff riding pics, anyone know where this is?



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

A friend of mine sent me these pics via email, with a huge forward list so I have no idea where the photos came from.

Anyone know where this is and if it is actually a trail or just a staged series of shots?


----------



## timehoc (Sep 17, 2005)

Ireland. Look at hans rey's website under "What's new"

http://www.hansrey.com/


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

there is a video of this in the videos' forum


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info, there are more pics & a video up on his site.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*Dang*

A riding buddy told me about these very pics yesterday, said a friend sent them saying that they were from his "little bike adventure" or something like that. That's some insane stuff.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## dcairns (Mar 26, 2006)

The Cliffs of Moher in Ireland. Been there, done that... Just not on a bike


----------



## mtb_freak2000 (Dec 24, 2006)

holy ****. i would never be able to do that. those guys are ****in insane


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

At least they wore their helmets.


----------



## rideHMB (Jan 27, 2007)

*santa cruz*

these pics actually come from santa cruz's website. If you look on the last picture, the guy in the back is riding a white and red bike - constant with santa cruz team bikes. Watching the video posted by uno-speed reveals that this is infact santa cruz sposered, UCI downhill world champion, Steve Pete; riding his santa cruz V10. They were "taken" from this URL:

http://www.santacruzbikes.com/company/index.php?news=1&sub=News&Sport=&NewsID=0227


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Hans is so auhzome! He represents alles elders und mtb zo damn well! I kahn imagine him vin riding at age zeventy!


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Check the link close to the top of the thread, the pics, article & video are also on Hans Rey's site.


----------



## miles (Jan 6, 2004)

So, what I want to know is why they used a tune from a Los Angeles area band in a video about biking in Ireland?



miles


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

The cliffs of insanity!


----------



## Quasi (Jul 4, 2004)

Those shots makes me wonder why mountain bicyclists keep trying to prove Darwin's theory over and over again.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

miles said:


> So, what I want to know is why they used a tune from a Los Angeles area band in a video about biking in Ireland?


Because the main song writer was born in Ireland


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Hans Rey and Peaty probably both have better balance on a bike than most other people on their feet, so to them this is not "insane" at all.



> why mountain bicyclists keep trying to prove Darwin's theory


ever ridden on a bike path next to trucks going 50mph? If you fell into traffic you'd be just as dead as these guys if they had fallen off that cliff. It just wouldn't be as spectacular.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

uno-speedo said:


>


30 pubs 6 days....*NOW* they are my heros


----------



## miles (Jan 6, 2004)

uno-speedo said:


> Because the main song writer was born in Ireland


Sure- but why not pick a band like, say, The Pogues- who in fact all were Irish, and lived in Ireland?

miles


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

miles said:


> So, what I want to know is why they used a tune from a Los Angeles area band in a video about biking in Ireland?
> 
> miles


F Molly is that good


----------



## miles (Jan 6, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> F Molly is that good


Sure, they're good- I have three of their CDs- but only 29% of the band is actually Irish. The Pogues are at least as good, and 100% of them are Irish.
Hey, I'd even settle for The Chieftains.

miles


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

No thanks... thats a little too risky for me.. a gust of wind.. splat.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> No thanks... thats a little too risky for me.. a gust of wind.. splat.


Think about it. If the gust of wind was from the water it would blow them toward the cliff. If it was an offshore wind, the cliff would shield them from it. No problem! :eekster:


----------



## cbuchanan (May 18, 2004)

lelebebbel said:


> ever ridden on a bike path next to trucks going 50mph? If you fell into traffic you'd be just as dead as these guys if they had fallen off that cliff. It just wouldn't be as spectacular.


I've never thought about that way, very good point. That being said, I might be willing to give the cliff riding a try although I may ended up walking some of the sections. :lol:


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Actually, in the slide show with comentary by Hans the locals were warning them about the winds, apparently people get blown off the cliffs relatively often.


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

*Wow!*



dcairns said:


> The Cliffs of Moher in Ireland. Been there, done that... Just not on a bike


Lucky You!

You must be a very brave hiker. It must be a wonderful experience - either on foot or on bike. Not many people can do that.

BTW, I've looked through some of Victor Lucas's work, not able to find the ones that Craig posted, but found lots of his beautiful work from riding, skiing, hiking... to surfing and they all are so impressive. Here's one of them - Richard Thomas,2005 NPS, cwmcarn. If anyone is interested in his work, you can find it at freezefocus.com.










Enjoy!

Let's see, if I can post the site directly...

https://www.freezefocus.com/showcase.htm


----------



## 4212darren (Nov 15, 2005)

I like to overcome challenges but I don't like to risk my life.....I could walk it but not ride it.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

radair said:


> Think about it. If the gust of wind was from the water it would blow them toward the cliff. If it was an offshore wind, the cliff would shield them from it. No problem! :eekster:


Still, if you were pushed toward the cliff it is still highly possible to lose balance and fall off those anorexic lip on that cliff. I wouldn't risk it. But you are right that the cliff would act as a shield. All I have to say is those guys are the craziest people I've ever seen.:thumbsup:


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*Up Drafts*

Actually it's the up-drafts that would get you - _wind hitting the cliffs from the seaside and then being forced up the face, when they pass as they go up they create a suction of sorts and actually "suck" you off the cliffs._



radair said:


> Think about it. If the gust of wind was from the water it would blow them toward the cliff. If it was an offshore wind, the cliff would shield them from it. No problem! :eekster:


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

I must be getting old. I rode lose rock on Round Mountain with cliffs like that. Big rocks jumping up and hitting the down tube. I didn't even think about how dangerous it was until later. Those pictures sent my stomach for a loop. Maybe it is just different when you are there doing it? Or maybe I am just getting old! hehe


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

miles said:


> Sure- but why not pick a band like, say, The Pogues- who in fact all were Irish, and lived in Ireland?
> 
> miles


The Pogues have (or have had, since their line up changes a lot) members who are British, Austrailian, American, and Irish. The Pogues formed in London.

Not that they're not an Irish band, they're just a global Irish band.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

*Oh*



LyNx said:


> Actually it's the up-drafts that would get you - _wind hitting the cliffs from the seaside and then being forced up the face, when they pass as they go up they create a suction of sorts and actually "suck" you off the cliffs._


Thanks for the information. That makes those people look even more like idiots ut: ! I would have known that but I'm in highschool and its draining my brain...


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

*Question - Lee Effects*



LyNx said:


> Actually it's the up-drafts that would get you - _wind hitting the cliffs from the seaside and then being forced up the face, when they pass as they go up they create a suction of sorts and actually "suck" you off the cliffs._


I have a question for you. Let's say when you have the winds that blow against the cliffs from the land toward the sea, wouldn't it create the lee effect? Which should result the gusty turbulent winds that(up-drafts) would lift the bikers off the cliffs also? Thanks in advance for your insights.

Either way, I wouldn't be one to test out those winds  . It's scary enough for me even to ride "flat" trails in the woods.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

scrublover said:


> The cliffs of insanity!


Did they battle rodents of unusual size and face torture in the Pit of Despair?


----------



## colb (Feb 12, 2004)

miles said:


> Sure, they're good- I have three of their CDs- but only 29% of the band is actually Irish. The Pogues are at least as good, and 100% of them are Irish.
> Hey, I'd even settle for The Chieftains.
> 
> miles


or SLF or The Undertones...

none of these wannabe Irish bands


----------



## 4212darren (Nov 15, 2005)

I vote for the Irish Rovers.


----------



## Old Oi Punk (Sep 8, 2003)

*Thanks, I was just....*

...going to post and ask about those photos. Seems a lot of us have received the same email with those dizzying pics. With my severe fear of heights, I'd rater ride alongside trucks doing 75mph! I actually got dizzy looking at those Frickin' pics! :lol:


----------



## rebel1916 (Sep 16, 2006)

miles said:


> Sure- but why not pick a band like, say, The Pogues- who in fact all were Irish, and lived in Ireland?
> 
> miles


The pogues, and shane macgowan are from london. in fact the lead singer of flogging molly was raised in eire which makes them at least as irish as the pogues...


----------

